# Specsavers



## whistler (1 Aug 2007)

I rang specsavers today to order my contact lenses. Have been doing so for years. The only thing I did differently this time was to check their website and found a link to buy online. To do this I would have had to have my prescription so I thought 'oh well its just as handy to ring them'.

When I rang them the girl on the phone quoted a price that was €28 dearer than the price shown on their own website. When I informed her of this she just said 'oh, well thats the price they are here'

I told her I would prefer to order them online and could she give me my prescription. She said she would post it out. I needed to order them today so I asked her if she could tell me my prescription over the phone as well as posting it out, but apparently thats classified information, no was the answer. (It would have been checked against my order anyway)

This will be my third time ringing back but I'm tempted to ask her to scan the prescription and email it to me but then thats probably too high tech for her.

Bad customer service, feel like changing opticians now.

Should I ring back?


----------



## Megan (1 Aug 2007)

the same thing happened to me. I found my contacts cheaper on line then in my Specsave store. When I pointed this out they said they would match the online price. Go into the shop and talk to the manager.


----------



## demoivre (2 Aug 2007)

> The only thing I did differently this time was to check their website and found a link to buy online. To do this I would have had to have my prescription



According to Specsaver's online ordering system "*If you are an existing Specsavers Opticians customer: *   we will automatically verify your prescription from our records, so you do not need to send it to us"


----------



## whistler (2 Aug 2007)

demoivre said:


> According to Specsaver's online ordering system "*If you are an existing Specsavers Opticians customer: *we will automatically verify your prescription from our records, so you do not need to send it to us"


 
Thats true but to process the order you need to put in 'a' prescription. Since I would only be guessing, I would not trust them to send me out the right one.


----------



## comanche (2 Aug 2007)

whistler said:


> Thats true but to process the order you need to put in 'a' prescription. Since I would only be guessing, I would not trust them to send me out the right one.



look at your current lenses box/case ... the perscription will be on that


----------



## Chim (2 Aug 2007)

I use the Specsavers site to buy my lenses. Once your prescription is current they're very efficient. If your prescription isn't current you have to go in for a check up.

On the ordering site, leave the 'base curve' and 'diameter' numbers as they are, those are standard for all lenses. Just select the 'sphere' from the drop down menu. This should be written on your contact lense box.

If your prescription is more complicated than that you could ring the shop again and ask the sales assistant to read it out to you off the computer screen so you could write it down?

And of course there's always the option of going in and asking them to price match the website (hi Megan! ).


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

Tangential issue but don't forget that if you qualify for _PRSI Treatment Benefit _then some of the costs in this context will be covered.


----------



## shkyler (5 Aug 2007)

I had this as well that they wouldn.t give the prescription over the phone. Say its for a medical form and you need to fill it in. They cany ask you anymore questions than that.
They are so bad sometimes but still cheap!


----------



## foofan (7 Aug 2007)

There are other websites where you can purchase contact lenses.
From my research the last time I purchased lenses all websites were cheaper than my optician. 
I also checked specsavers online and while cheaper, they weren't the one I went for.

I think I purchased from http://www.yourlenses.ie/ (can't be sure at the moment) and they were substantially cheaper than anywhere else.
They didn't require a copy of a prescription, I had recently got an eye test and had one from my optician.

So I saved and now I just go to my optician for a check up and don't purchase contact lenses from them.
I found the websites via google but here are 3 to check.

http://www.yourlenses.ie/
http://www.getlenses.com/
[broken link removed]


----------



## bigjoe_dub (8 Aug 2007)

after evey eye exam always ask for a copy of your prescription before you pay.


----------



## Firefly (8 Aug 2007)

Get laser surgery!


----------



## whistler (17 Aug 2007)

Just saved myself €40 on www.getlenses.ie as opposed to buying them in specsavers. Delighted!


----------

